# Heathrow Gate House/Hotel



## TheLondoners (Apr 10, 2009)

Heathrow Gate House/Hotel​
Hayes Gate House, also known as Heathrow Gate Hotel in Uxbridge Road, Hayes, has been derelict for more than ten years.

In 1995, Hillingdon Council granted planning permission for it to be turned into a hotel.

But the state of the building has rapidly deteriorated with sprays of graffiti everywhere and most of its windows are smashed.













The Entrance To The Ummmm...Hotel​





Let's Go To The Reception Area.​





Seems The Receptionist Is On A Break...Not Sure About Taking The Lift Up.​





So This Is The Entrance To My Room...Ok​





The Bathroom Seems A Tad On The Large Side​





Time To Visit The Penthouse Suite​





I'm Getting A Bit Dizzy Up Here​










Ok..I'm Off To Wembley Stadium...Bye All.​





 I do feel sorry for the Turkish family who are now living (squatting) on the top floor as there is no running water, toilet facilities, or electric!​


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 10, 2009)

I wasn't going to reply to this as it doesn't really interest me (no disrespect to your report, TL), but I had a look at the poll results and I can't believe that people want to see it demolished _with the family still inside_?!? 
You really want to see that? With kiddies???
What is wrong with you??? :icon_evil


----------



## TheLondoners (Apr 11, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> I wasn't going to reply to this as it doesn't really interest me (no disrespect to your report, TL), but I had a look at the poll results and I can't believe that people want to see it demolished _with the family still inside_?!?
> You really want to see that? With kiddies???
> What is wrong with you??? :icon_evil


WOAHHH....I just created the poll, I didn't vote on it!...Being a Psychologist, I KNEW that would be the way people voted. Some people would take it light-heartedly and some would take it seriously. The voting merely reflects human nature as it is today.


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 11, 2009)

TheLondoners said:


> WOAHHH....I just created the poll, I didn't vote on it!...Being a Psychologist, I KNEW that would be the way people voted. Some people would take it light-heartedly and some would take it seriously. The voting merely reflects human nature as it is today.



I wasn't getting at you, TL. I'm just very upset that anyone would vote for that.


----------



## TheLondoners (Apr 11, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> I wasn't getting at you, TL. I'm just very upset that anyone would vote for that.



The hard part is trying to distinguish between those that took it seriously and those who voted it for fun.
if it was demolished with the family still inside, then I guess they could always claim injury and collect many thousands of pounds from the local council which would enable them to be rehoused in their OWN property..lol


----------



## charliereynolds (May 18, 2009)

*This place is amazing, don't knock it down!*

Went there last night. I wanted to go up to the top floors regardless of the ominous footsteps and voices, but I must admit that I had to ignore the physical sensation of dread I experienced when I heard them. Hey I'm new at this! My mate and girlfriend unfortunately couldnt ignore it and we decided not to go further. (BAH! GRAAARRRGHRGHRGH). I explained to them that they were probably just the family mentioned in the description, but no. 

Anyway:





By charlie2788, shot with Canon EOS 450D at 2009-05-18





By charlie2788, shot with Canon EOS 450D at 2009-05-18





By charlie2788, shot with Canon EOS 450D at 2009-05-18





By charlie2788, shot with Canon EOS 450D at 2009-05-18





By charlie2788, shot with Canon EOS 450D at 2009-05-18





By charlie2788, shot with Canon EOS 450D at 2009-05-18





By charlie2788, shot with Canon EOS 450D at 2009-05-18



We decided to do a bit of light painting:





By charlie2788, shot with Canon EOS 450D at 2009-05-18

I know. Our names. Very creative.





By charlie2788, shot with Canon EOS 450D at 2009-05-18


----------



## fire*fly (May 18, 2009)

cool light painting, it's a charlie-pop  it might've been for the best you didn't go up there, it might have been the family, but then it might not have been!


----------



## charliereynolds (May 18, 2009)

fire*fly said:


> cool light painting, it's a charlie-pop  it might've been for the best you didn't go up there, it might have been the family, but then it might not have been!



hah, thanks  i love a bit of light painting, i wasnt particularly creative with it last night unfortunately. and yes you're almost certainly right about it not being a good idea to have ventured further. It would have been reckless and more importantly rude! I was just being bitter and bitchy because I wanted to get up onto the roof for some lovely slow shutter speed cityscapes.


----------



## Midnight (Nov 9, 2009)

kassana said:


> Many thanks for the post. Is this place still around? I want to do some filming for a short film. This place is ideal. How do I get in?



do yourself a favour and pay for a location! leave these to people who genuinelly want to see these buildings


----------

